# Green Water Still :(



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

What I have:

-40 gallon Eclipse tank
-New filter on the tank
-3 4 month old Ps
-1 pleco

So here's what I've done to stop it:

-30-40% water changes every week
-No sunlight or light of any kind in the tank at all
-Bought and used algee destroyer 2000 liquid stuff 
-Bought 2 more pleco's and a mystery snail

Anymore ideas?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Just try waiting a bit longer to see if the things helped. One thing you can add to your tank but is expensive is a uv sterilizer but I would try and avoid spending 100$ for one.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Good idea akio525. Those uv sterilizers work very well and if you dont mind dropping extra cash on it.


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Sonic, how's your tank now? did you get the UV sterilizer?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

plecos and snail aren't going to suck in green water, they help with algae on the glass or ornaments, but not sucking it out of the water.

Have you wrapped the tank in something so that it gets absolutely no light? if not try that

otherwise drain it to the bottom and start over.


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

I didn't get the UV Sterilizer yet

I'm at UCLA right now, going home tomorrow for the day so I'll try it then

I'll see how bad the water is with another water change and wrapping the entire thing in a plastic bag


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

SonicDark said:


> I'll see how bad the water is with another water change and wrapping the entire thing in a plastic bag


 I don't think any green plant can live without light, the only time I've seen the "wrap the bag in plastic" done it totally wiped out the algae in less than 48 hours.

If I knew this a year ago I'd still have my original frontosas and wouldn't just be starting over now, good luck


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

I've been keeping the tank without light and I'm back home

The tank looks better but I'm going to wrap it in a garbage bag till Wednesday when I come home next for Thanksgiving

They have enough feeders in there to keep them entertained..


----------

